# Dovetail jig questions.



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I was looking at getting a dovetail jig. I like the 24 inch capacity leigh and Akeda but I don't like the price. I was wondering if I wanted to build something to the capacity like a blanket chest. Can I just make 2 12 inch pieces and stack them together? After watching the videos and how they work, I think I favor the Akeda the most due to its easy setup. The easier it is to setup, the more likely I will use it. I am looking to use it for making boxes, drawers, chest, even saw a picture of a table with breadboard ends that were dovetailed on. Also use it for box joints. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had a 12 inch or around that for many years. I had a need for a wider jig so I copied the one I had and made it longer. I had some material on hand that was much like the finger guide on my original and I had a piece of steel channel iron. I bought some knobs from Rockler I think. They are available lot of places. When I got through it worked just fine. If the 24 inch is too high then a smaller jig might be bought. Just a thought.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the Leigh super 24, and like it very much. Not sure about stacking panels I never tried that. One thing I will say is that you need to remember to make small adjustments, it's very easy to end up making tails that are way to lose. I never used the Akeda so I can't speak to that, the Liegh comes with a Video that is very good. It takes me about 15 minutes to lay things out, and then another 15 to set up the jig and Router. After that one can cut dovetails for a blanket chest in minutes.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the Leigh super 24, and like it very much. Not sure about stacking panels I never tried that. One thing I will say is that you need to remember to make small adjustments, it's very easy to end up making tails that are way to lose. I never used the Akeda so I can't speak to that, the Liegh comes with a Video that is very good. It takes me about 15 minutes to lay things out, and then another 15 to set up the jig and Router. After that one can cut dovetails for a blanket chest in minutes.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the Akeda smaller one. It is not as adjustable as the Leigh but it is so easy to use. The spacing of the pins and tails are limited by the placement of the little fingers. I owned a Leigh and never used it because I'm too stupid to follow the manual. The Akeda on the other hand was stupid proof. .


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't see a reason why I couldn't make a top half and bottom half, each 12 inches. Do the dovetails and make 2 squares or boxes. Then attach the top in bottom with glue and dominos/dowels or biscuits. I guess that is how I would explain what I am thinking. Yeah this would be a bit more work but I would have to have it paneled up anyways since I won't have pieces that are solid 24 inches wide. That should work right?


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I guess it could work, but keep in mind that you have to rotate each piece the same way to cut the tails in the opposite end. Make sure those two boards stay edge to edge and spin them together or your boxes may not line up right when you try to fit them together. Why not glue your panels up before cutting the tails? Long grain glue ups don't need dominos or biscuits, just use cauls to make sure that panel is flat.
It sounds like if you use the Akeda you could make two 12 inch boxes, stack them and glue them together?


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I guess it could work, but keep in mind that you have to rotate each piece the same way to cut the tails in the opposite end. Make sure those two boards stay edge to edge and spin them together or your boxes may not line up right when you try to fit them together. Why not glue your panels up before cutting the tails? Long grain glue ups don't need dominos or biscuits, just use cauls to make sure that panel is flat.
It sounds like if you use the Akeda you could make two 12 inch boxes, stack them and glue them together?


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah that is what I was trying to explain but I wasn't very good at it. Like you said the 2 separate 12 inch boxes then stack and glue them. The biscuits or whatever wouldn't be needed I guess, I was just thinking for line up. As you said, cauls would work with clamps just as good.

I think that is what is done in this picture maybe. If you look closely in the middle of the chest you can see the seam of the 2 halves.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like that is your answer, get the akeda and save some money.


----------

